# It must eat duck



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

[/IMG]

I seen this owl for the last week around the end of south river rd. in Harrison Twp.


----------



## outdoorsman4 (Dec 5, 2006)

nice pic, it's been a great year for viewing snowy's down there.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

I have my trail camera in a creek on a pole I pounded in on a deer crossing and to check it I sneak up the creek silent and scentless but anyway heres my story. I was sneaking up the creek and when I reached my trail camera a duck come out of the edge brush 5 ft from me and wanted in the center to swim up stream to get away from me and all of a sudden a hawk come down and grabbed a hold of it at about 10-15 ft in front of me. It kinda struggled and lost hold of it and the duck quickly swam at me back into the edge brush and Im just standing there in awwwww or holy crap. I dont move but the duck knows Im right there and is only 5ft away again and turns to go back up stream and when he came back out of the brush that hawk (have know Idea where he came from again) went to grab ahold and missed this time all at 10-15 ft in front of me. It was so close and fast the first time I thought it was a redtail hawk (it looked huge at the distance) but the second swoop I realized it was a cooper hawk. One lucky woodie and unfortunately no pics on my camera. I always wondered why the ducks like to stay in the edge brush in the creek.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

What a BEAUTIFUL picture!


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

Anish said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL picture!


Thanks I have more I 'll post later when I get home .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Is that a digiscope pic?


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

no its 7d cannon with a 100 to 400 lense


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

nice pictures...
there are a few hawks hanging out,too


----------

